# [FREE]NUME BETA:voice encryption app for Android. News



## NUME777 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
NUME BETA application is designed to encrypt voice on Android OS mobile phones. It is available free of charge on Google Play (link: https://play.google....HRvcGhvbmUiXQ..). When you download it on your mobile phone enter your mobile phone number according to the international standard (up to 25 digits). Good luck!


----------

